# BCAA vs WHEY ISOLATE : Supplement Science



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2017)

*BCAA vs WHEY ISOLATE : Supplement Science *

Dave Palumbo explains the science of whole food protein supplements and amino acid derived products.  Find out the differences between whey isolate and branch-chained amino acids; and how both can be used in a daily supplement routine.

https://youtu.be/tpslPa6flkE


----------

